# Any experience with Tiger Blood gear?



## VonEric (Feb 9, 2011)

Haven't ordered anything online yet.. Trying to work up the courage...Been tryin to read around the forums and try to get a sense of what might be the best way to go but being new im kinda lost.. Heres what im thinking.. From what ive read and correct me if im wrong.. I'm hinking about Sciroxx just because im in the U.S.. Sent out a couple of pm's asking questions but i haven't exactly gotten very good communication back (ill leave out the companys i pm'd).. Someone posted that they got some Tiger Blood gear and the company they went through had really good communication but ive never heard of it and want any info on it.. Got some gear at the house but need a few things to complete some cycles i want to do.. Anyways sorry for being so long winded. Any and all advice would really be appreciated.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 9, 2011)

What do tigers dream of 
When they take a little tiger snooze
Do they dream of mauling zebras
or Halle Berry in a catwoman suit.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it made of real tiger blood? Or tiger jizz?


----------



## VonEric (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone actually help out around here? To the first person to post the answer would be they first dream of mauling and eating the zebra so they can get their protein then they dream of Halle.. To the second smartass.. If was was made with either tigers blood or tiger jizz and it actually work id use it LOL... Ok .. now does anyone have anything to actually help me out here?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 9, 2011)

Google it. You will find reviews. Would you drink the jizz or inject it? Just askin!


----------



## VonEric (Feb 9, 2011)

Guess i need to google a new forum too.. I mean correct me if im wrong but isnt this a place to ask questions and get some help?? WTF?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 9, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Guess i need to google a new forum too.. I mean correct me if im wrong but isnt this a place to ask questions and get some help?? WTF?



Dude, relax. You're newer around this forum and you need to develop a little thicker skin or these guys will eat you up.

Regarding your question, I have seen their stuff but I have never used or know anyone who has. 

I can almost guarantee its a UGL... I don't do UGL, I would rather use mexican veterinarian stuff


----------



## Db52280 (Feb 9, 2011)

Its G2G. Go to their sponsor forum on here.


----------



## VonEric (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info..


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 9, 2011)

There are much better options.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 9, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Guess i need to google a new forum too.. I mean correct me if im wrong but isnt this a place to ask questions and get some help?? WTF?



Relax Mr.Cranky Pants. There's no crying allowed in IMBB forums.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 10, 2011)

Sounds like somebody already has too much estrogen!!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> There are much better options.


 

If you've never ran it how would you know?  If you've never ran the same compound from two different labs how would you know?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> Dude, relax. You're newer around this forum and you need to develop a little thicker skin or these guys will eat you up.
> 
> Regarding your question, I have seen their stuff but I have never used or know anyone who has.
> 
> I can almost guarantee its a UGL... *I don't do UGL*, I would rather use mexican veterinarian stuff


 

Then what do you use?


----------



## yuyigear (Feb 10, 2011)

CT said:


> Then what do you use?


 

Lmaooo!


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> There are much better options.


Didnt you just do your first cycle? How do you know anything about gear other than the little bit you have done? You throw out alot of opinions but have no experience. Once you get a few under your belt people might care about your input. IMHO give it time junior.


----------



## yuyigear (Feb 10, 2011)

I recently ordered from them and I am currently on their Test Propionate. I can't tell you how good they are as I just started, but I tell you this....They have a very distinctive genuine stamped in their vials and it is verifiable in their website. The gear goes in very smoothly and even with propionate it has been painless injection. The sponsor here messed up my order big time, but they were very responsive and took care of the problem. I ended up with some free test. I hope this helps....


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Didnt you just do your first cycle? How do you know anything about gear other than the little bit you have done? You throw out alot of opinions but have no experience. Once you get a few under your belt people might care about your input. IMHO give it time junior.


 

That was kind of the point but your way works just as well.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 10, 2011)

CT said:


> That was kind of the point but your way works just as well.


Sorry bro i read yours after i typed that out lol! My bad


----------



## XYZ (Feb 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Sorry bro i read yours after i typed that out lol! My bad


 

It is true, don't be sorry.


----------



## ROID (Feb 10, 2011)

YouTube - Survivor - Eye Of The Tiger (with lyrics)


----------



## AmM (Feb 10, 2011)

VonEric said:


> isnt this a place to ask questions and get some help??


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Didnt you just do your first cycle? How do you know anything about gear other than the little bit you have done? You throw out alot of opinions but have no experience. Once you get a few under your belt people might care about your input. IMHO give it time junior.


 


CT said:


> If you've never ran it how would you know? If you've never ran the same compound from two different labs how would you know?


 


D-Latsky said:


> Sorry bro i read yours after i typed that out lol! My bad


 

CT was being a little nicer. I've done enough research to know there are better options. It's not the top choice for a reason. 


If you don't like what I say don't read it. It's pretty simple isnt it? Just cause you've done more cycles doesn't mean you're better than anyone or higher up on the scale.


----------



## inthepond (Feb 10, 2011)

Sloppyj got his cherry popped


----------



## ROID (Feb 10, 2011)

i'm the highest up on the scale.

i'm famous


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

ROID said:


> i'm the highest up on the scale.
> 
> i'm famous


 

Scale's broke home dog! 

Triple Beam that shit.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 10, 2011)

CT said:


> Then what do you use?



I only use Human grade pharmaceuticals. I used to use Mexican Veterinarian gear exclusively, before I went "away" but that scene has been chopped down to the bare minimum.

I'm not telling anyone NOT to use UGL. It's just a personal decision.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> CT was being a little nicer. But fuck yall. I've done enough research to know there are better options. It's not the top choice for a reason. Fucking internet fags.
> 
> 
> If you don't like what I say don't read it. It's pretty god damn simple isnt it? Just cause you've done more cycles doesn't mean you're better than anyone or higher up on the scale.



Reading articles won't make you big bro. Get some experience so there is some weight to your statements cause right now your just like a yappy little puppy. I've seen your pics you got a long way to go so I hope you train as hard as you type!


----------



## Retlaw (Feb 10, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Haven't ordered anything online yet.. Trying to work up the courage...Been tryin to read around the forums and try to get a sense of what might be the best way to go but being new im kinda lost.. Heres what im thinking.. From what ive read and correct me if im wrong.. I'm hinking about Sciroxx just because im in the U.S.. Sent out a couple of pm's asking questions but i haven't exactly gotten very good communication back (ill leave out the companys i pm'd).. Someone posted that they got some Tiger Blood gear and the company they went through had really good communication but ive never heard of it and want any info on it.. Got some gear at the house but need a few things to complete some cycles i want to do.. Anyways sorry for being so long winded. Any and all advice would really be appreciated.




They are a bit pricey, That said I used them and was happy, excellent fast shipping also.  Would use again.

Dont listen to Sloppy he has no fucking clue !


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 10, 2011)

They Are good like retlaw said its a bit $$$ but they are good !!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Dont listen to Sloppy he has no fucking clue !


 

Jesus christ. I never said it was bad. Just that there's probably better options out there. If that's wrong I'll never make fun of your man tits again ret.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 10, 2011)

Dont you worry your pretty striped head 
Were gonna get you back to Tyson and your cozy tiger bed
Then were gonna find our best friend Doug
and then were gonna give him a best friend hug


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 10, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Dont you worry your pretty striped head
> Were gonna get you back to Tyson and your cozy tiger bed
> Then were gonna find our best friend Doug
> and then were gonna give him a best friend hug


 

Sing the tweaker part. That's the best!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Sing the tweaker part. That's the best!



I gotta quit wearing out this clip.  I posted the youtube video in another thread yesterday but the tigerblood theme of this thread inspired me.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I never said it was bad. Just that there's probably better options out there.


  SloppyJ, could you elaborate on *why* you think that there are better options?  That would make your post more helpful.  There are not a _lot_ of options for people who order domestically.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> SloppyJ, could you elaborate on *why* you think that there are better options? That would make your post more helpful. There are not a _lot_ of options for people who order domestically.


 

If I HAD to go domestic I would go scroixx. I've seen MUCH more info on that brand than this one. You guys are making a huge deal about this.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> CT was being a little nicer. I've done enough research to know there are better options. It's not the top choice for a reason.
> 
> 
> If you don't like what I say don't read it. It's pretty simple isnt it? Just cause you've done more cycles doesn't mean you're better than anyone or higher up on the scale.


 

KNOCK IT OFF.

You're acting like an ass clown. You don't start popping off "f**k yall" to anyone here if you disagree with them. If you don't agree fine, move along. You're always welcome to respond but not like this, we don't tolorate crap like this. We good?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 11, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> I only use Human grade pharmaceuticals. I used to use Mexican Veterinarian gear exclusively, before I went "away" but that scene has been chopped down to the bare minimum.
> 
> I'm not telling anyone NOT to use UGL. It's just a personal decision.


 
So what different gear (compounds) have you used then?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

CT said:


> KNOCK IT OFF.
> 
> You're acting like an ass clown. You don't start popping off "f**k yall" to anyone here if you disagree with them. If you don't agree fine, move along. You're always welcome to respond but not like this, we don't tolorate crap like this. We good?


 
Look, me and D cleared it up. If you can't pop off F-bombs then you need to talk to a real mod and get some language filters. This is America home dog.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> If I HAD to go domestic I would go scroixx. I've seen MUCH more info on that brand than this one. You guys are making a huge deal about this.


 SloppyJ, I was not trying to make a huge deal about it.  I just wanted to understand more about your point of view through asking a question.  There was no attack in my post.  Thanks for answering.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you mean Sciroxx?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> SloppyJ, I was not trying to make a huge deal about it. I just wanted to understand more about your point of view through asking a question. There was no attack in my post. Thanks for answering.


 

It's all good man, no worries. Just weigh your options before you jump all in. That's really what I was getting at. 




malfeasance said:


> I think you mean Sciroxx?


 
Yes. This.^


----------



## XYZ (Feb 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Look, me and D cleared it up. If you can't pop off F-bombs then you need to talk to a real mod and get some language filters. This is America home dog.


 

Calm down. When you direct f-bombs at someone directly, it makes you look stupid. There is also no need for it whatsoever. Agree to disagree and then move on, nothing more.

As far as your real mod comment, please. If you don't like the way things are handled here you're more than welcome to leave anytime you wish.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 14, 2011)

CT said:


> Calm down. When you direct f-bombs at someone directly, it makes you look stupid. There is also no need for it whatsoever. Agree to disagree and then move on, nothing more.
> 
> As far as your real mod comment, please. If you don't like the way things are handled here you're more than welcome to leave anytime you wish.


 

I'm done wasting my time with this.


My "Real Mod" comment was directed at the fact that you're going on some lone ranger moderator spree. I never said that I didn't think things get handled correctly here. I simply meant that you're going on special rouge mod missions telling people to do this, and that. Not to say "Fuck." If it wasn't allowed, there would be a language filter. I think it's a little unprofessional that you would even try to handle the situation IN a thread. 

If you are trying to "Talk" to me about the rules it should be handled through a PM. 



This will be the last time I respond to this thread. The OP has got in contact with me and I've helped him out. This is nothing but a pissing contest.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## awhites1 (Feb 14, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Guess i need to google a new forum too.. I mean correct me if im wrong but isnt this a place to ask questions and get some help?? WTF?



maybe you should douche bag


p.s. I've always thought tiger blood was such a stupid name for gear. and p.s.s go with scrioxx. its the shit


----------



## NuklearFusion (Feb 14, 2011)

Staying on topic, I just had my 2nd pinning with the cyp and everything seems good. Stuff doesn't seem watered down and is very thick oil, color looks like the same as the stuff from the compounding pharmacy, and I get no painful shots like I did with QV. Granted, I have no legit way of comparing this shit, all I know is it seems good to me. Price was ok. So the name is silly, the stuff seems good to me.


----------



## ROID (Feb 14, 2011)

NuklearFusion said:


> Staying on topic, I just had my 2nd pinning with the cyp and everything seems good. Stuff doesn't seem watered down and is very thick oil, color looks like the same as the stuff from the compounding pharmacy, and I get no painful shots like I did with QV. Granted, I have no legit way of comparing this shit, all I know is it seems good to me. Price was ok. So the name is silly, the stuff seems good to me.



hmm.....interesting.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 14, 2011)

VonEric said:
			
		

> Why the fuck did u give me neg rep?


----------

